

File Transfer app for android - ipreetam
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dinero.mesh

======
ipreetam
The ultimate, quick file sharing application that will simplify your life. No
use of your data plan, faster than Bluetooth, no cables, and you don't need
cell phone service! Transfer between all platforms at lightning speed!

